# Damaged Rbp's............



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I just noticed that most of my baby RBP's are torn up,is this nomal????1 stays on the othe side of the tank until its feeding time,my biggest 1 stays at the top of the tank until feeding time(wich doesnt make sense cause he could easily own the tank)the rest all stay in 1 corner of my tank.My question is is it normal for them to be all torn up.I keep them well fed.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Depends on what you mean by torn up? How big are your redz and what size tank you have? Do you have powerheads in the tank or another means of current creation. These questions must be answered as well. I have had redz that never fin nipped or took shots and each other. If it did happen it was a solitary instance and only minor damage to one of the six redz!


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Depends on what you mean by torn up? How big are your redz and what size tank you have? Do you have powerheads in the tank or another means of current creation. These questions must be answered as well. I have had redz that never fin nipped or took shots and each other. If it did happen it was a solitary instance and only minor damage to one of the six redz!


They are 2" give o take,they are in a 125 gal tank,it is fin and tail nipping.I have very strong current.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

That's pretty normal, they'll settle down a bit when they hit 3-4"


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well that's pretty intresting. Is there lots of hiding places or at least a couple. I know my one batch were fiesty at that size but it wasn't lead to inner aggression. Maybe try placing your powerhead low in the tank. What kind do you have and it's flow rate. Also temp makes a difference and what is that sitting at? You can keep it at around 76-78*f to ward off aggression.

Like joe said it happens but the above forementioned actions can help reduce the nipping.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

BINGO!!! I should have known this my temp is at 82,so i will lower it to 78,will this be ok??


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

It can't hurt man and you will find that 95% of the time with a minor aggression it will do the trick. It is overall safer for your fish as higher temp is not really beneficial for anything unless serious injury is obtained by your fish. Other than that especially with shoals a lower temp should be maintained to help curb inner shoal aggression and will probably find that will do the trick!!


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No worries brother!!!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

great advice, if only ******* didnt have such a creepy avatar sorry dude but it always stares....


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I had the same problem with my 6 rbp's a few month ago, ended up turning the temp down a little and they haven't done it since.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

redbellyman21 said:


> great advice, if only ******* didnt have such a creepy avatar sorry dude but it always stares....


Have no fear if my avatar is not liked by you be patient as it changes often.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> great advice, if only ******* didnt have such a creepy avatar sorry dude but it always stares....


Have no fear if my avatar is not liked by you be patient as it changes often.
[/quote]
oo my I kid... plus I know it does(avatar change)... I was hoping to throw a smile in is all...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's all you get for now!!


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Ha,Ha,Ha.


----------

